# Scooge



## LawnNerd (Sep 2, 2017)

Guys,

I've got a scrooge. This is the second year, and 3rd time this year someone (or something) has cut my lights.







You can see where i already spliced in, but after this recent cut, I ended up just cutting the light out, and rejoining the wires.

The first time it happened this year was right after Thanksgiving. The next time was Monday night, and the most recent time was Wednesday night. The last two times i've been cut have been sometime after 11:30(ish). I was awake Monday night watching the game and went out to my truck around 11:45 to get something and the lights were still functioning, but then tuesday evening i noticed the cut. Wednesday, kiddo woke up sick, and was walking him around the house, and at 11:30ish I looked out the window to see if they we're still on and they were. Then Thursday evening, when this strand didn't come on, i noticed the cut right at the edge of the Elec. tape.

It's always the same place, right after the first bulb. The cuts are always right on the edge of the lights (where the wire emerges from the light encasement.). The first time this year (and last year) the cut would be placed the where the wire exits one bulb housing, and cut again where it enters the next bulb housing, effectively removing the wire between both lights. It's cut so close that earlier this year i had to replace the strand. These last 2 cuts are the first time it's just one side. 


I don't want to jump to conclusions about what might be happening. Has anyone ever seen / heard of rabbits or squirrels doing this?

Anyone got any good tips for a battery operated weather proof camera i can put on to this spot? It doesn't need to be a video camera. I think a deer camera might work for what i want.

**Edited for punctuation**


----------



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

I have a pet rabbit. He likes to chew on wires. I'm surprised he's lived this long (he's 12, they only live to about 6-7, less when they zap themselves so often). A rabbit is possible. I'd like to think it's a rabbit rather than a person.

You could get trail cameras pretty cheap and it would to the job inconspicuously.


----------



## LawnNerd (Sep 2, 2017)

I'm hoping its a rabbit, rather than a person. That would make me feel better,lol.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Do you have a Clark Griswold house? Maybe it's not a rabbit!


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

That definitely looks like it was chewed on. If it was cut it would be a lot cleaner


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

I agree, it looks chewed on.


----------



## LawnNerd (Sep 2, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> Do you have a Clark Griswold house? Maybe it's not a rabbit!


They aren't improted italian twinlkle lights, but i do have brightest on the street.


----------



## LawnNerd (Sep 2, 2017)

I did find another cut. This time it was another set, different than what has been previously cut. I didn't grab any pictures (I don't know why i forgot too), but it was a clean slice through 3 wires, but only severed one wire (its a multi-colored set with 5 total wires). This was right in front of my pansies, and something has been eating my panises.... I'm leaning more and more towards an angry grinchy rabbit...


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

Better get some Liquid Fence. Those Pansies will be toast in no time. They'll eat all the blossoms and they won't bloom again till spring.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

And rabbits make a clean 45° angle cut. I know this because I couldn't figure out why my burning bushes were cut so low at the end of winter. They looked like someone cut them. I cover them now with burlap.


----------

